# no soffit "soffit" vent..how?



## fungisdad (Dec 4, 2008)

my friends mich. addition has no soffits just fascia boards and gutter, he has a contin ridge vent and is planning on installing a(one) gable vent(the other end sits on old roof)...but I'd like to know how to install "soffit" vents when there no overhang. ive looked at drip edge types (which i guess hes not going to use)and wonder if anyones used those and if they would provide the 1:300 venting required. or how else can i get venting there ???thanks


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/smartvent.htm
I took this link from Slyfox's post in different thread, hope he doesn't mind, not sure if this is what you are looking for.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I swear by the Smart Vent Product from DCI Products, Inc. and have been recommending it for several years, based on my 6 years of successful installations with it.

Ed

More info:



I copy/pasted this information from a similar thread.

Ed



*Solutions for no eave overhang intake* 
There are 3 products that come to mind to address homes with no soffit overhangs to create intake ventilation.

1) Vented drip edge vent by Air Vent Corp.
I've used it, but was too uncomfortable with the 3" vented louvre placement being right over a potential frozen gutter scenario, and I was not comfortable with the 1" gap required to be cut at either the top 1" of the fascia board or at the bottom 1" of the decking.

2) Smart Vent by DCI Products.
I currently have used this on about 60 to 70 homes in the past 4 years. It is an excellent solution, but it costs way too much just for pieces of coroplast glued together to create a tapered profile. I charge enough for it though, and usually find that I am the only contractor who addressed the " other half " of the ventilation scenario.

3) Vented fascia board by *Crane* Products.
I never used it, but it was created by a fellow roofer, but I believe it is in the $ 15.00 to $ 20.00 per foot range.

4) Create your own vented fascia board with a sub-fascia, then a cobra vent type material, and then an exterior fascia to conceal the product.

I hope these suggestions help out.
I am new to this forum, so get to know me and communicate ideas.

Ed

PS
Everflow is a remake of the old Globe intake vent. Ive never used the other tapered one listed on there web site though, but the concept seems similar to the DCI Smart Vent.
Ed



*Venting Eave Edges w/no overhang* 
Update on the vented fascia. I was way off on my price guesstimate. I looked up "Cellular PVC Lumber" on www.toolbase.org and it states that the initial cost is approximately only $ 3.00 per foot, not my 15-20 per foot guessed before. I haven't ever used it, but that website lists 5 different manufacturers of cellular pvc lumber. Anybody, let me know if it serves the purpose if you wind up using it.

The product from *Crane* products ltd is called "Perma Choice vented fascia". It states only 6 sq in per lineal foot though. Unless other reasons dictate, I will be sticking with the Smart Vent by DCI. 

I truly believe that once I have Properly addressed the "Balanced Ventilation" concept with homeowners, they will see that there is only one Right Way to proceed with the project. Instead of stating, like all other bidders how we are going to do the job right, we actually show them that any other way would result in a poor investment. 

Ed



*The website for EverFloVent.com* 
The Website for Ever Flo Vent is ever flo vent .com not Ever Flow

There are spec sheets and literature on the Inhaller.
Great Product
Hope this Helps

Stevieg


I agree that the vented drip edge by Air Vent is no good. 

I am considering the use of the Smart Vent product. But I am concerned that when the gutter is full of snow or ice, Smart Vent wouldn't function. The vented fascia board by *Crane* Products, Inhaler Vent from Ever-Flo Vent, and a custom fascia board with Cobra Vent type material would all continue to function. These products would never get blocked by accumulated snow or ice. 

I would like to hear about first hand experiences with Smart Vent when the intake opening gets covered with snow or ice. 

By the way, GAF makes a product called Cobra Fascia Vent. The installation instructions for the fascia vent can be found at www.gaf.com/Content/Documents/20562.pdf . This seems like what you referred to under item 4.

atulc


----------

